# Noch ohne Teich...



## Teichnewbie (23. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit meine lieben Teichfreunde,

vorsicht, Anfänger! 

Also bitte verzeiht mir, wenn ich euch Experten hier und da mit evtl. ziemlich komischen Fragen behellige. Glaubt mir, ich mein das leider ernst, aber ich will es halt wenn auch richtig machen.

Bin 29, Bürokaufmann und wohne in Minden in Westfalen.

Wir haben Ende letzten Jahres ein Reihenmittelhaus erworben und sind im April dort eingezogen. Dies stand nun über 2 Jahre leer. Entsprechend sah es leider vor allem im Aussenbereich auch aus.

Und da bleibt vor allem die hintere Fläche derzeit als großes Fragezeichen "über". 

Diese sieht nach zig Stunden schneiden, schnippeln und sonstiges schon mal halbwegs wieder nach "Garten" aus (siehe angehängtes Bild)!

Träume schon lange von einem Teich bzw. finde Teiche im allgemeinen sehr schön! Und um vorab Informationen zu sammeln, habe ich mich hier angemeldet. Vor allem ob der Unsicherheit zwecks Größe, Platzausnutzung, Lage (Südausrichtung) usw. wollte ich mich wenigstens informiert haben...

lg René


----------



## axel (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo Rene 

Herzlich Willkommen 
:willkommen
Bau Deinen Teich so groß wie nur möglich . Vor allen sollte er eine gewisse Tiefe haben.
So ca 1 Meter mit Fischen .  
Eine große Flachzone für Wasserpflanzen solltest Du auch vorsehen . Ich mein von 0 - 30 cm Wassertiefe .
Am besten Du ließt Dir unser Basiswissen durch und entwickelst mal ne Skizze von Deinem Teichprofil wie Du es Dir vorstellst . Das stellst Du uns dann vor. 
Was für ein Teich soll es den werden ?

lg
axel


----------



## Teichnewbie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey!

Wow, dass ging ja schnell. 

Hab das Tutorial "Basiswissen" schon mal durchgelesen. Gibt ja wirklich einiges zu beachten.

Im Grunde will ich nix "dolles" haben, bin so oder so unschlüssig weil der Bereich eben in Südlage einiges an Sonne ab bekommt. Hinzu kommt noch, dass wir mit unserem Golden Retriever einen absoluten Wasserhund haben... Kann ja schön sein, aber für den Hund wollt ich den eigentlich nicht bauen. 

Also mein Traum wäre ja ein Teich mit ein paar Goldfischen drin. 	:freu

Aber ich möchte halt vorher lieber zu viel als zu wenig Wissen aneignen und lesen und schauen, ob sich das überhaupt verwirklichen lässt. Ist ja schon einiges an Arbeit, eine Pumpe braucht auch Strom und kostet Geld, der Teich will auch gepflegt werden etc.!

Bin leider durch eine chronische Krankheit auch etwas gehandicaped, muss also auch bedenken dass ich manche Sachen nicht alleine bzw. mit meiner besseren Hälfte hin bekomme (die momentan ja so gar nicht für einen Teich zu haben ist, eben weils Arbeit macht)...

Ja, alles nicht so einfach.

lg René


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo,


Teichnewbie schrieb:


> Aber ich möchte halt vorher lieber zu viel als zu wenig Wissen aneignen und lesen und schauen, ob sich das überhaupt verwirklichen lässt. Ist ja schon einiges an Arbeit, eine Pumpe braucht auch Strom und kostet Geld, der Teich will auch gepflegt werden etc.!



Dann wäre ein technikloser Naturteich doch das Richtige für dich.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Teichnewbie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey!

Aber was ist da mit Wasser filtern und Co.? Der liegt ja sicher nicht "brach" einfach so ohne alles...!? Und braucht auch keine Pflege und nix? Geruchsbildung und Co.?

Bißchen was zum gucken und Co. wollte ich schon ganz gerne haben! Gibt hier so viele tolle Teiche. 

Zumal ich ja schon einen Teich möchte um auch bißchen was dran zu tun etc.! Sonst kann ich mir auch ne Karaffe Wasser in den Garten stellen und schauen was passiert bzw. das so "brach" lassen wie es ist...

lg René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo Rene,
:willkommen
Wie Heiko schon schreibt, freunde dich einfach mal mit einem Naturteich an.
Ich baute mir auch letztes Jahr einen Naturteich, den ich ohne Technik betreibe.
Ich hab zwar einen Bachlauf, den ich jedoch nicht in Betrieb habe, da ständig
andere Larven im Teich sind.
Fische (__ Moderlieschen) habe ich auch drinnen und klares Wasser bis zum  Grund (1m).
Außerdem kommen dann sehr viele andere Teichbesucher die sich selbst ansiedeln.
Da laß einfach der Natur Zeit.
Bei richtiger Unterwasserbepflanzung hast du auch nicht viel Arbeit damit.
Die meiste Zeit verbringe ich am Teich um einfach die Tiere zu beobachten bzw. die
Pflanzen zu betrachten.
Südausrichtung ist nicht unbedingt ein großes Problem, bei dementsprechender Tiefe.
Schreib doch mal wie groß und wie Tief dein Teich werden soll.
Und mach doch nochmal ein/zwei Fotos die etwas Aussagekräftiger sind.
Ich hänge dir mal ein Foto von meinem Teich an.
LG Markus


----------



## Teichnewbie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey!

Der sieht ja wunderschön aus. Wenn ich bis dato mal Bilder gesehen habe, war das Wasser meist "moderig" grün/braun. Nichts zu sehen von der eigentlichen Tiefe etc.!

Aber bei dir sieht das so ganz anders aus als ich dachte. Gefällt mir wirklich gut.

Bilder kann ich nachher mal noch welche machen und mal grob mit dem Maßband dran entlang gehen. Die Breite dürfte an der engsten Stelle hinten wohl so ca. 4 Meter betragen! Nach vorne ist genügend Platz. Irgendwann kommt ein noch kleiner Pfirsichbaum und dann irgendwann ein Trampolin und der Rest vom Garten.

Also so 3 x 3 Meter oder so sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein!? Und Tiefe halt so tief wie es notwendig wird. Problematisch ist halt nur, dass an die Stelle keine Gerätschaften kommen, also kein Bagger oder ähnliches helfen kann. Also alles im "Handbetrieb". Da macht es auf ner großen Fläche schon was aus, ob ich 80cm ausbuddel oder 1,30m! 

Nein, mal im Ernst: So groß wie er werden soll wird er auch! Und wenns ne Woche oder so länger dauert als geplant, hab ich auch kein Problem damit. Der Weg ist das Ziel!

Ich reiche nachher nochmal aktuelle Fotos und Maße nach.

lg René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey Rene,
bei mir hab ich auch alles mit der Hand gebuddelt,
meiner hat die Maße ca. 8x3x1m  l/b/t,
jedoch möchte ich nächstes Jahr noch überall tiefer gehen, um mehr
Volumen zu erreichen, denn desto stabiler wird der Teich (Temperaturschwankungen,Eis im Winter), ist einfach besser und sicherer für alle Teichlebewesen.
Also 3m Breite hört sich doch schon mal nicht schlecht an.
Bei der Länge, wenn du sowieso Platz hast, geh doch auf 6-7 Meter, dann wirkt das auch richtig gut und du hast eine vernünftige Größe mit einem vernünftigen Volumen.
Also lieber einen Tag mehr buddeln, glaubs mir.
Ich habe bei mir an 3 Seiten einen Ufergraben gemacht in dem dann der Hauptteil der Pflanzen steht, denn wichtig ist, daß der Teich selbst nährstoffarm ist. (Algenwachstum).
Im Ufergraben dagegen sind viele Nährstoffe und da können die Pflanzen richtig gut wachsen.
Ansonsten noch viel Freude bei der Planung
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo René,

herzlich Willkommen und lieben Gruß an Deine bessere Hälfte:

Im Teich muss man nicht Rasenmähen und das Unkrautjäten entfällt auch. Und wenn der Teich groß genug ist, hält sich das Saubermachen auch in Grenzen bzw. ist sogar schädlich - na - wie klingt das?


----------



## Teichnewbie (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Für mich klingt das wie eine Oper... 

Wobei wir für den ganzen Garten keine 30 Minuten zum Rasenmähen brauchen. 

War jetzt noch einmal messen und Fotos machen:

Am hintersten Ende dürften es ca. 4,80m in der Breite sein und von hinten nach vorne sind es bis zur Wäschespinne runde 6,0m!

Habe leider keine Grafikprogrammerfahrung und demnach nur Paint auf dem Rechner. Also verzeiht mir bitte die Qualität... So würde ich in etwa den Teich anlegen und das davor würde ich in Naturholz machen mit einer kleinen Sitzgelegenheit drauf oder ähnliches. Bewusst die Seite, denn sonst befürchte ich, schaut man immer in die Sonne wenn man anders herum sitzt!?

Vom Verständnis her sehe ich es aber korrekt, dass ich wie auf dem Bild zu sehen eine steilere Seite benötige und ansonsten abgeflachte in verschiedenen Tiefen!?

lg René


----------



## axel (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Guten Morgen Rene

Wie sind den die Wassertiefen in der Skizze ?
Die Zone für die Wasserpflanzen scheint mir zu schmal.

lg
axel


----------



## Teichnewbie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey!

Dat war doch nur nen Laien Entwurf ohne Maßstäbe. 

Mir gings also eigentlich eher darum, ob das so wie skizziert stimmt, also eine Seite steil, die andere Flach in verschiedenen Höhen!?

Tief kommt es dann, so tief es eben muss.

Hatte aber gestern noch eine "Unterredung" mit der besten aller Lebensgefährtinnen. Die mag da absolut keinen Teich haben, weils eben ganz hinten ist... "Hat man eh nix von. Da sitzt man eh nicht."

Wir haben vorne am Wintergarten noch eine kleine "Ecke" wo auch der alte Brunnenanschluss samt Pumpe sitzt (die aber aktuell nicht funktioniert). Da wäre ihr das lieber. Die Fläche dort ist aber natürlich deutlich kleiner... Da müsste ich dann erstmal schauen ob man da überhaupt was realisieren kann. Sie meinte "Kaufen wir halt so ne Wanne." Aber damit fange ich erst gar nicht an! Entweder "normal" bzw. selbst gebaut, damit ich auch Einfluss drauf nehmen kann, oder halt gar nicht.

lg René


----------



## Moderlieschenking (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo Rene,
Natürlich sitzt man dann da, auch wenn es im letzten Eck ist.Denn am Teich ist`s schön.
Wanne wäre nicht mein Fall, da ist man viel zu unflexibel und kostet auch ab einer
gewissen Größe wesentlich mehr als Folie.
Laß dich nicht überreden, sondern mach den Teich im hinteren Bereich vom Garten und so groß wie möglich.
Das mit einer Seite steil die andere Flach muß nicht.
Ich bin Pflanzenliebhaber und habe deshalb rund um den Teich eine großzügige 
Flachzone. Da geht es mehr um das Volumen bei der einen Seite steil.
Aber wenn er groß genug wird, kannst du ruhig rundherum eine Flachzone machen.
Hast du dir auch schon Gedanken über den Uferbau gemacht (Ufergraben, Randabschluß)?
lg Markus


----------



## Raducanu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Ob ein Teich was für einen ist muß jeder für sich selber entscheiden. 
Ich bin noch relativ jung (26) und durch ein Hauskauf zum Teich gekommen.
Vorher fand ich Teich und Garten immer "spießig".
Doch heute finde ich absolut genial nach der arbeit nach hause zu kommen und mich dann 20min an den teich zu setzen und den fischen zuzuschauen... 
Ob man nun fische reinsetzt ist eine andere sache. ich hab 8 Goldfische auf ~6000l. Kleiner würde ich keine fische einsetzen..
ich hab auch schon beschlossen dass ich in meinem nächsten leben fisch in meinen teich werde... den ganzen tag nur rumschwimmen..

Von der größe her könnte mein teich gut in dein garten passen (etwa 4x2,5m)
Schau ihn dir mal an: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/26925


----------



## Zuckerschniss (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo René,

auch von mir ein :willkommen 

Mach Dir wegen der Graberei keine Gedanken, ich bin 51 und hab trotz Rückenprobleme meinen Teich selbst ausgegraben (Top-Spaten war ne gute Investition). Die Größe kommt beim Graben. In der Breite bist Du ja festgelegt und die Länge ergibt sich dann meist beim Buddeln (so wars bei mir). Wichtig ist nur, dass Du Vlies und Folie erst orderst, wenn das Loch seine endgültige Größe hat. 

Zum Standort Teich am Gartenende kann ich nur sagen, dass sich die __ Frösche, __ Molche und Kleingetier am schnellsten einfinden, je ungestörter der Teich liegt. Und glaub mir, Ihr werdet am Teich sitzen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Auch, wenn er in der letzten Ecke vom Garten liegt. Das ist für uns jeden Abend wie Urlaub. Aber das sollte keinen Ehekrach auslösen.... 

Und frag, frag, frag.....


----------



## Teichnewbie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Moin!

@Raducanu: Schaut super aus. Da würd ich nur wieder Bange haben, dass der Hund gleich mit drin liegt...

Wir brauchen da wenn, schon etwas breiteren Uferrand! Zumindest hätte ich das so geplant. Wie? Keine Ahnung! Dachte evtl. an etwas __ Schilf oder ähnliches? Idee war gestern auch noch, die ausgegrabene Erde (oder zumindest Teile davon), auf der Rückseite als Wall zu benutzen und diesen zu bepflanzen!?

Die meiste Sorge macht ihr (und natürlich durchaus auch mir) halt das ausbuddeln. Ich würde mir da keine Frist setzen und halt was dran machen, wenn Zeit und Kraft und Lust da ist... Wie gesagt: Der Weg ist das Ziel.

Ihr würde irgendwas mit Springbrunnen oder sowas gefallen... Dann bräuchte ich natürlich doch wieder Strom und Co. am Teich!?

Ja ja, ich __ merk schon... Alles nicht so einfach. 

lg René

EDIT: Außerdem finde ich, hat das nichts mit dem Alter zu tun! Bin auch gerade mal 29 Jahre alt. Und nen Wohnwagen haben wir auch seit ein paar Jahren (bzw. ich halt vorher, die Mädels sind später dazu gekommen). Oder bin ich deshalb jetzt nen Spießer?


----------



## Raducanu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

nein, so war das nicht gemeint... 
Ganz im gegenteil.
Aber du solltest dir erstmal im gedanken machen was du willst.
Ich sehe zwei Probleme: Einmal die Südseite ohne jeglichen Sonnenschutz. Das führt im Sommer zu Algen.
Lösung entweder ein Baum -> Laub im Teich oder ein Sonnensegel. Vernünftig geplant kann das mit sicherheit super aussehen.
Des weiteren dein schwimmwütiger Hund. Da mußt du selber wissen. hier kann man mit hohen ufer und pflanzen aber einiges machen...


----------



## Teichnewbie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hey!

Naja, was heißt schwimmwütig? Aber alles was wie Wasser aussieht ist halt generell erst einmal interessant für die Dame. 

Das sollte aber machbar sein mit eben Pflanzen oder sonstigem!

Wie mir scheint ist dort aber durchaus Schatten. Man sieht es ja an den Fotos von gestern. Das war so gegen 19.30 Uhr und da ist schon deutlich Schatten zu sehen. Nach links hin hat der Nachbar nen großen Apfelbaum stehen. Natürlich für meine Freundin auch wieder ein Argument zwecks Laub/Blätter im Teich (das wir vorne nicht hätten, weil dort kein Laubbaum steht). Der würde wohl aber auch etwas Schatten spenden denke ich (aber nicht viel, steht recht mittig bei ihm im Garten).

Ich hänge euch auch nochmal Bilder der "Ecke" an, die meine Freundin meint. Da könnte man höchstens die Rasenkantsteine hoch nehmen und noch etwas mehr am Zaun enlang gehen bzw. noch ein Stück weiter nach vorne... Stelle es mir hinten aber trotzdem etwas "problemloser" vor einen Teich zu realisieren.

lg René


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hallo  Renè,

irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, Deine Freundin ist immer noch nicht überzeugt von Deiner Idee. Klemm sie Dir doch mal unter den Arm und mach einen  Ausflug hier hin:
http://www.naturagart.com/naturagart/besuch/besuch.html

Dann kann sie sehen, wie toll Teiche sein können, und Du kannst noch eine Menge Ideen sammeln. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Eugen (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Hi Rene`

bau ihr doch nen kleinen (fertigwanne) an die terasse, mit geplätscher
und du baust hinten nen richtigen.


----------



## Teichnewbie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*



Top-Idee! 

Aber ich glaub das gibt Mecker... Durfte mir eh schon anhören "Ich weiß das du das gerne möchtest. Aber ich kümmer mich dann auch um nix, dass sag ich dir jetzt schon." 

Soll doch "unser" Teich sein.

Hmm, mal schauen!

Der Link ist schon mal klasse. Ist auch nicht so mega weit weg (gut, sind schon über 100km eine Strecke, aber denke dennoch machbar). Danke dafür!

lg René


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*



Teichnewbie schrieb:


> ...Aber ich kümmer mich dann auch um nix, dass sag ich dir jetzt schon."



 Das kann aber auch von Vorteil sein 

Macht doch halbe-halbe - Du den Teich - sie den Rasen und die Beete. Und dann setzt Du Dich in den Liegestuhl und schaust ihr bei der Arbeit zu


----------



## Erdmuta (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Glaube mir, auch deine zweite Hälfte wird von der Teichfieberei angesteckt


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Vermutlich ja, wenn er denn fertig ist. Aber die Baustelle im Garten - das ist nicht jedermanns Sache .


----------



## Teichnewbie (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*

Nabend!

Was denkt ihr denn brauche ich so grob an Zeit um alleine erstmal das Loch so halbwegs gebuddelt zu bekommen!?

Könnte ggf. auch mal meinen Bruder oder Schwager fragen, aber jetzt erstmal von "Kaufmannsmäßig" alleine buddeln?

Wäre halt die Frage ob ich dann diesen Sommer noch anfange oder eben bis nächstes Jahr warten soll.

So grob hab ich ein paar Sachen schon im Kopf. Kann ja nochmal so ne High-End Skizze anfertigen. 

lg René


----------



## Raducanu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Noch ohne Teich...*



Teichnewbie schrieb:


> Top-Idee!
> 
> Aber ich glaub das gibt Mecker... Durfte mir eh schon anhören "Ich weiß das du das gerne möchtest. Aber ich kümmer mich dann auch um nix, dass sag ich dir jetzt schon."
> 
> ...



es lohnt sich!


----------

